# Chron: T-Mac's recent struggles due to personal problems



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3663242.html



> "Me shooting poorly was because I was dealing with some personal things," McGrady said after scoring 28 points in 29 minutes on Tuesday.
> 
> "I guess it's safe to say I wasn't myself out there. Basketball was the last thing on my mind and it was showing. But when you're struggling, you just have to keep playing. It's a long season. You just have to continue to have confidence and continue to play.
> 
> ...


Well at least he's consistent, that's like the fourth time this season alone where he talks about his "I'm a scorer and I gott keep shooting" theory. I think he should take it to the next level and give himself a nickname though, 'cuz Kobe's Black Mamba theory has worked wonders for him :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I wonder what the "off court issues" are.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Think when T-Mac comes back home his wife or son is causing problems? Hence his poor home performances?


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

I doubt it's from personal problems, the guy hasn't finished an alleyoop in a loong time. He is struggling to elevate.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Smooth Lotion said:


> I doubt it's from personal problems, the guy hasn't finished an alleyoop in a loong time. He is struggling to elevate.


yes. my feelings exactly


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

He's a new dad (again), so he's probably not getting much sleep when he comes home? :whoknows:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

It's probably about 60% that he's just hurting, and about 40% whatever the personal problems are.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree, he's probably tired cuz his son is keeping him up and hes having problems with evelating. 

I don't think his wife is stressing him out about him never being home because I heard him say on tv that his wife completely understands and never complains.

Maybe his newborn is having health problems?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

In the interview on TV just now, he said during the last 10 games basketball was the last thing on his mind, family member was ill or sth


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats real sad.. most likely his son is ill.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

The man has been strained by a bad back all season. You don't have to look past that to know what has slowed him down recently.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac's got a new personal problem: with me. GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

they just suck :curse:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I wouldn't blame McGrady, though. He's put Houston on his back countless times; he's carried a team that at times, so worn with injuries, has resembled nothing more than an NBDL squad. His problems--whether they be health or personal--can be dealt with. Having guys step up on a consistent basis and win when TMac doesn't come with his HOF game is another problem altogether; one that the Rockets must deal with.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> they just suck :curse:


You just a hater, son.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

jworth said:


> I wouldn't blame McGrady, though. He's put Houston on his back countless times; he's carried a team that at times, so worn with injuries, has resembled nothing more than an NBDL squad. His problems--whether they be health or personal--can be dealt with. Having guys step up on a consistent basis and win when TMac doesn't come with his HOF game is another problem altogether; one that the Rockets must deal with.


and what have the rockets been doing the last several games? tmac has been playing like ****, yet the team has been winning(well until tonight).


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

rocketeer said:


> and what have the rockets been doing the last several games? tmac has been playing like ****, yet the team has been winning(well until tonight).


Yeah they have, haven't they? No doubt they were some impressive wins as well. Beat the Knicks twice, and the Sonics, Jazz, Sixers, Bucks, and Clippers once. Only three (Sixers, Clips and Bucks) of those teams look to even be in the playoffs this season, and of those three the only team better than mediocore is the Clips. The other three teams are a combined 60-97. And then you throw in two games (Lakers and Suns) that the Rockets were never even close, and it's clear to see that they have quite a bit more proving to do--especially since this streak has been the high point of Houston's season.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

jworth said:


> Yeah they have, haven't they? No doubt they were some impressive wins as well. Beat the Knicks twice, and the Sonics, Jazz, Sixers, Bucks, and Clippers once. Only three (Sixers, Clips and Bucks) of those teams look to even be in the playoffs this season, and of those three the only team better than mediocore is the Clips. The other three teams are a combined 60-97. And then you throw in two games (Lakers and Suns) that the Rockets were never even close, and it's clear to see that they have quite a bit more proving to do.


well yeah. but beating bad teams with tmac playing bad is a lot better than losing to them.

you have to start somewhere.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah it's a place to start.

But it doesn't prove anything when you're supposed to beat the bad teams.

With the players the Rockets beating bad teams shouldn't be uncommon. And yeah, I know that they are just now getting a few guys back from injuries, but the team's other guys have to step up on a consistent basis if they plan on grabbing one of the final seeds in the playoffs.

Because inconsistencey among the role players has been the No. 2 main problem for Houston this season, following the injuries.

But as you say, hopefully the recent wins will set the tone for what lies ahead.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> T-Mac's got a new personal problem: with me. GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER!!!


Agreed. The fans don't give a damn about a player's personal problems. He's the one getting paid, he's the one performing. When he under-performs, he lets down all the fans. It's not just about the player, it's about the organization and the fans.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Well I just cant wait to see T-Mac and Yao get 100% healthy, bcuz when they are its scary!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

...



> Tracy McGrady: Dealing With Personal Issues
> 
> RotoWire.com Staff - RotoWire.com
> Friday, February 17, 2006
> ...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

somebody told me the news said his uncle died, does anyone know if he was right or not?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> somebody told me the news said his uncle died, does anyone know if he was right or not?


he has dealt with a lot of deaths in the family since joining the nba so its probably part of it. tmac is saying its worse than when a family member or friend died because its just everything in his life right now.

i just hope it works out for him.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...F?slug=ap-all-stars-rockets&prov=ap&type=lgns 



> "At times, I don't even want to be in the arena or a uniform," McGrady said. "It's just been so frustrating. In the past, I've usually done a great job of keeping things to myself and really not letting things affect me.
> 
> "I am going through some things and it does affect my professional life. I try not to let it, but I can't really control it."
> 
> ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Alright, I kinda take bad what I said, this seems pretty serious... hope he'll be alright and can recover from this.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Actually, I find it a bit strange that his off-court troubles would affect his playing. As Steve Kerr said yesterday, basketball is a sanctuary where you can forget your troubles.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Unless your problems arn't easy to forget.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Actually, I find it a bit strange that his off-court troubles would affect his playing. As Steve Kerr said yesterday, basketball is a sanctuary where you can forget your troubles.


people say that a lot when they are going through **** for a month or so at a time. like kobe and the rape trial. he had to deal with some scary **** for a while and the court was his sanctuary. tmac has been dealing with this for the last 8 years and for the last 8 years the court has been his sanctuary. eventually things become overwhelming.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> Thats real sad.. most likely his son is ill.


Come one guys, read between the lines? Obviously someone in his immediate famliy (wife, son, daughter, mother, granny, brother, father) is gravely ill, or has developed something terrible. My bet is also on the infant, his mother, or wife. *Last year Clarenda was rushed to hospital in late Jan. w/ some heart/breathing problems, and Mac missed the Denver game, we lost. He didn't come out and say anything about it till weeks later.* But its only speculation that its her again. I hope she doesn't come up w/ something incurable like Tamia, Grant Hill's wife (she has MS). 

Let's pray its something that isnt' illness, I hate to say it, but if someone has died, death tends to be something Men can deal with better than Illness. I have a medical condition that my brother/uncles cannot deal with. Let's all say our prayers for Tracy and his Family, and that the Lord will bring him out of darkness soon. He's sounds Lost...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Debarge may be right. I just hope hes not.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rumor from clutchfans...

http://bbs.clutchfans.net/showthread.php?t=109179



> Now guys.....take this for what it's worth, I just thought I'd share what I heard. This weekend (Sunday), a former player told me and a couple of my friends that he heard that Tracy and his fiancé Clerenda Harris were having serious problems. Tracy has doubts that his 2nd child (the boy they just had) is his. He said that Tracy suspect that she cheated on him and they are going through the pain of debates and paternity tests to find the truth.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Damn, nice post cometsbiggestfan. 

But didnt Tmac say last thursday that somebody in the family was ill?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Cancell that, the rumor is probably wrong.

I was talking to my friend about it and he said I was wrong, and that he read on ESPN Insiders that his neece has been put in tmacs care by his brother because she is a drug addict and he thinks shes better off with Tmac. Supposedly she has still been doing drugs, sneaking out of the house, and in the past 4 months has been arrested 6 times. And shes only 14.

I guess Mcgrady must really care for her to have that much of an affect on his game. 

Anyone have ESPN insiders and has read about this?


----------

